# OH Dear Me



## beachy (Oct 23, 2011)

i have just been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes caused they think by the Chemo I am having..  I have  been having readings of 20+ !! Tonight I had a 27 !! what should I do ??????


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Beachy, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Are you on any medication for the diabetes? As you have just been diagnosed, and also on chemo it may take a while for your levels to start showing in a more normal range. What advice have the doctors given you?

The main thing that can help is paying close attention to the type and amount of carbohydrates you are consuming. A food diary recording the amounts can be helpful as you can then discuss this with a dietician who can advise on areas that might improve your diabetes control. 

Have a look in our  'Useful Links' thread - the Gretchen Becker book is highly recommended.

Please feel free to ask anything that may be confusing or concerning you - there is a lot to take in, especially when you have other things to deal with, but we will do our best to help you out.


----------



## margie (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Beachy - you are certainly going through a lot right now. It must all be very draining for you - I hope that you have a lot of support around you.

Would it be possible for you to get a Macmillan Nurse or a Marie Curie nurse, a Diabetes Specialist Nurse and a Dietician in one room - to give you some advice ? 

I have a relative who went through chemo earlier this year and it was really tough. The found this site useful though

http://www.mylifeline.org/

The idea is that you only have to put in one place how you are feeling - you send the link to your page to your friends and relatives. They can post photos, supportive features etc. Plus you can use it to ask for specific help - or someone can coordinate on your behalf offers of food, that kind of thing.

Its not for everyone - but for some its a real help.


----------



## slipper (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Beachy, welcome to the forum, Im am sure you will get lots of support here.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Beachy


----------



## beachy (Oct 23, 2011)

*htanks*

many thanks to you all...I had boiwel cancer removed and the chemo is a "Clean thro'"  I cant get my head around "Carbs etc etc yet, I was just worried about the "27" reading and wondered what effects i might have??  I do get very giddy standing up to fast??


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

beachy said:


> many thanks to you all...I had boiwel cancer removed and the chemo is a "Clean thro'"  I cant get my head around "Carbs etc etc yet, I was just worried about the "27" reading and wondered what effects i might have??  I do get very giddy standing up to fast??



That sounds like a problem with blood pressure rather than your blood glucose levels. High BG levels only become a problem if they are prolonged, but hopefully now that you have been diagnosed you can get the appropriate treatment and advice to help you get them down to normal. This should become much easier once you have finished your Chemo treatment. When I was diagnosed I was regularly in the 20s, but now very rarely go into double figures. Diabetes can be managed well with the right knowledge and effort, and many people feel much happier and healthier once they have made the necessary modifications to their diet and activity levels. High blood glucose levels can make you feel poorly in many ways, so once they are brought under control you will feel much stronger.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Beachy - not the best news anyone can have mate, sorry about that but 'welcome to the Club no-one wanted to join!'

Can I say that when a diabetic has any illness from the common cold to, well, cancer - then our blood glucose does shoot right up because the body needs extra glucose to fight the infection, and it can't get at it because insulin is the sort-of key to letting the glucose (from the food we eat) into the right places where it's needed, and our insulin producing/using mechanism isn't functioning properly - so the body chucks it out, firstly into the bloodstream and then via the kidneys into our pee, to get rid of what it can't use.

At the same time we may crave sweet stuff.

I've seen a post from another chap on another forum today who had a heart attack followed by a mini-stroke,  and was diagnosed Type 2 at the same time.  He went straight onto insulin to get him over the hump but a few months later he's completely off insulin and just taking a couple of tablets a day, watching his diet and going to the gym!

With BG that high consistently I would have thought you really ought to be getting some treatment for it (I mean what do I know, no medical qualifications) but I shouldn't think you can take any more exercise than the other bloke could at the time so you can't get rid of it the exercise way.

Ring the hospital in the morning and tell em what you've told us.  I think it needs sorting *soon* mate.


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Beachy a warm welcome to the forum from me


----------



## mrpistachio (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey - welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis; you'll find plenty of support here.


----------

